# How to take the perfect breath: why learning to breathe properly could change your life



## Trix

How to take the perfect breath: why learning to breathe properly could change your life


It is claimed that ‘breathwork’ can help improve our sleep, digestion, immune and respiratory functions, while reducing our blood pressure and anxiety. All of which, in the midst of a pandemic, sounds more appealing than ever




www.theguardian.com


----------

